
German work culture could cause trouble for Tesla's new Berlin factory - pionerkotik
https://www.businessinsider.com/german-work-culture-could-cause-trouble-teslas-new-berlin-factory-2019-11
======
jussij
> The most prominent example is when the Amazon had to learn the hard way
> after poorly-paid temporary workers and poor working conditions resulted in
> the labour union being called in as well as widespread condemnation of the
> company.

> In 2006, the US retail giant Walmart had to pull out of Germany because it
> failed to recognize regulations around labour groups, working on Sundays,
> holiday entitlements, and sick leave.

I'm not sure how these examples can be used as a black mark against Tesla,
only if they choose to fail to learn from this history.

Tesla might end up failing to heed that historical past, or instead it could
just as easily end up adding it's name to the Audi, BMW, Mercedes and VW car
making history of that country. Only time will tell.

While Elon Musk does seem to be turned out to be a bit of a live wire, I also
think to date he has proved most of his critics wrong.

